# [EVDL] Wood Chipper Conversion



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

how powerful was the original motor?
If you don't have that info, then what was the original displacement and
what rpm did it run at? 

What run time are you looking at?

Matt

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Daniel Eyk
Sent: Sunday, 21 June 2009 11:45 AM
To: EVDL for mail; GE e-mail Elec-trak
Subject: [EVDL] Wood Chipper Conversion


This isn't directly related to EV's, but someone might have some knowledge
on this question that I have.

Has anyone ever converted a gas powered wood chipper to electric? I have one
that has that was given to me and it turns out that the crank is bent as
something fell off the chipper wheel and jammed, bending the crankshaft. I
am interested in converting it to electric as the motor is bad, so it is
eligible. I have and Elec-trak with a 36 volt battery system, so I could use
that to power the motor on the chipper or else go with an AC motor and a
long extension cord.
Daniel Eyk
Vancouver, Wa.

Electric S-10 project
E-15 project
E8M




_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/ Usage guidelines:
http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not exactly a conversion, but perhaps a data point. Our family uses two splitters (Super Splitters.) One is powered by a 5 or 6 hp Honda engine that we use in the woods and the other by either a 3/4 or 1 hp electric motor (can't remember but I can check) that runs off 240VAC single-phase. They work equally well but the principle of operation uses a flywheel, not hydraulic pressure. 




________________________________
From: Daniel Eyk <[email protected]>
To: EVDL for mail <[email protected]>; GE e-mail Elec-trak <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 20, 2009 11:45:05 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Wood Chipper Conversion


<<Has anyone ever converted a gas powered wood chipper to electric?>>



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090621/74c58d2e/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A buddy of mine has an electric woodchipper/brush shredder. I'll see what 
data I can get from it. He doesn't use it that much, but it works well for 
him. I could sure use a heavy duty version...

FWIW, I think it used a standard 'stench cord for power, so the power 
requirements aren't terrible.

-Adrian



> Daniel Eyk wrote:
> 
> > Has anyone ever converted a gas powered wood chipper to electric? I have
> > one that has that was given to me and it turns out that the crank is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I haven't seen the small chippers, but the truck-sized ones use a massive
flywheel that is spun up by an ICE and then uses the momentum to process
limbs. If a personal-sized one works on the same principle, it could be as
simple as replacing the ICE with an electric motor (taking into account
maximum RPM) attached to a contactor. With the low-end torque, you would
probably get much better performance.


Tim

------------------------------

Message: 19
Date: Mon, 22 Jun 2009 08:46:33 -0700
From: "Adrian DeLeon" <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Wood Chipper Conversion
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; format=flowed; delsp=yes;
charset=iso-8859-15

A buddy of mine has an electric woodchipper/brush shredder. I'll see what
data I can get from it. He doesn't use it that much, but it works well for
him. I could sure use a heavy duty version...

FWIW, I think it used a standard 'stench cord for power, so the power
requirements aren't terrible.

-Adrian
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20090622/e00b4527/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have a Patriot electric wood chipper which works really well. You can see 
details at the following link. Motor is 1.5 hp.

http://www.patriot-products-inc.com/products.htm#eleccsv

I run it from the extension cords that I use to charge my EVs.

Gail
Las Vegas

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Daniel Eyk" <[email protected]>
To: "EVDL for mail" <[email protected]>; "GE e-mail Elec-trak" 
<[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, June 20, 2009 8:45 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Wood Chipper Conversion


>
> This isn't directly related to EV's, but someone might have some knowledge 
> on this question that I have.
>
> Has anyone ever converted a gas powered wood chipper to electric? I have 
> one that has that was given to me and it turns out that the crank is bent 
> as something fell off the chipper wheel and jammed, bending the 
> crankshaft. I am interested in converting it to electric as the motor is 
> bad, so it is eligible. I have and Elec-trak with a 36 volt battery 
> system, so I could use that to power the motor on the chipper or else go 
> with an AC motor and a long extension cord.
> Daniel Eyk
> Vancouver, Wa.

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here's what my friend said about his electric woodchipper:

115V, 13.3A, 3450rpm. It works great on branches up to
about 1' to 1-1/4" if they are green. We like it much
more than the gas model we had that did twice the diameter
limbs. Our philosophy is if it is bigger than 1-1/4",
it is worthy of firewood for house heat or barbecue.



> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> 
> > A buddy of mine has an electric woodchipper/brush shredder. I'll see what
> > data I can get from it.
> ...


----------

